# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  ORT-JTAG - HTC Desire S , HTC Wildfire S , Repair Boot , Unlock , IMEI Repair &Change

## seffari

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [24 SEP 2011]  De******ion :   *HTC Desire S S510E (HTC Saga) Repair Boot* *HTC Wildfire S A510E (HTC Marvel) Repair Boot / Unlock / IMEI Change* *ORT Plus V1.64*  What's New in ORT Plus V1.64 ?  Qualcomm MSM 8255 SupportedQualcomm MSM 8655 SupportedeMMC Support added for Qualcomm Platform  Released Stuffs :   HTC Desire S JTAG Pinouts HTC Desire S Repair File HTC Desire S Repair GuideHTC Wildfire S JTAG Pinouts HTC Wildfire S Repair File HTC Wildfire S Repair GuideORT Plus V1.64  *Discussion :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

